# Clever Storage Solutions



## bentleysontour (May 2, 2017)

Well just completed our first voyage in a brand new van, and broke down on the way back, can you beleive it ? ..........

Anyway when packing the stuff in the garage , i looked at it and thought to myself this is diabolical , there has to be a better way of packing a garage. Does anyone have any pics of things that they have made or installed to make life easier ?.What about in the van itself. ? Any ideas of how to store, or stack anything to make use of the valuable space we dont have ? lol.

The van actually came with those bungey type of cords that you are able to strap things into the back wall of the van, but all i could get in there were two chairs.And we have three. 

Any ideas are more than welcome, I'm prepared to make alternations for a more organised life ......Thanks guys. If you have any pics of your creations that would be easier for me to understand..


----------



## izwozral (May 2, 2017)

A lightweight solution is to buy some of those plastic stacking storage boxes, leave as is or cut the part of the front out for ease of access.


----------



## delicagirl (May 2, 2017)

i today bought some plastic click lid quite tall storage containers out of a £ shop  -  figuring i could use the same space to store three times the normal stuff and less floor space taken up  -  i will use them for porridge, coffee bags, etc etc


----------



## hotrats (May 2, 2017)

runnach said:


> This is our garage, storage compartments are along inner garage wall of Mo-Ho. This allow segregation of various equipment/tools taken along with us on trips out. Made out of ply.
> 
> Hope this helps?



I`am definitely carrying too much crap.


----------



## bentleysontour (May 2, 2017)

runnach said:


> This is our garage, storage compartments are along inner garage wall of Mo-Ho. This allow segregation of various equipment/tools taken along with us on trips out. Made out of ply.
> 
> Hope this helps?



I think it looks brilliant. , your garage looks very similar to mine...Ive got that stainless steel stuff on the floor too.Thats given me a whole host of ideas thank you


----------



## Val54 (May 2, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> Well just completed our first voyage in a brand new van, and broke down on the way back, can you beleive it ? ..........
> 
> Anyway when packing the stuff in the garage , i looked at it and thought to myself this is diabolical , there has to be a better way of packing a garage. Does anyone have any pics of things that they have made or installed to make life easier ?.What about in the van itself. ? Any ideas of how to store, or stack anything to make use of the valuable space we dont have ? lol.
> 
> ...



Same Carthago garage space as yours, after years of trying various nets, sliding racks etc., we settled on the "Really Useful" range of stacking boxes. There are available from some of the large DIY stores, Office World, Rymans etc, often with discount offers. Check out everything you want take with you and sort into obvious collections, e.g. we keep a collapsible bucket, water connections, short length of hose in one, another has the BBQ and bits, another for shoes,one for the spare toilet cassette, one for stuff we only use when abroad and so on. We find it's easy just to pick which boxes we will need for the trip and leave the rest stacked in the house garage. Also they don't move around in the garage, they stay stacked ( unless you drive like Vettel :banana You can also use them to hold your chairs and table in place. 
Dave


----------



## bentleysontour (May 2, 2017)

Val54 said:


> Same Carthago garage space as yours, after years of trying various nets, sliding racks etc., we settled on the "Really Useful" range of stacking boxes. There are available from some of the large DIY stores, Office World, Rymans etc, often with discount offers. Check out everything you want take with you and sort into obvious collections, e.g. we keep a collapsible bucket, water connections, short length of hose in one, another has the BBQ and bits, another for shoes,one for the spare toilet cassette, one for stuff we only use when abroad and so on. We find it's easy just to pick which boxes we will need for the trip and leave the rest stacked in the house garage. Also they don't move around in the garage, they stay stacked ( unless you drive like Vettel :banana You can also use them to hold your chairs and table in place.
> Dave



Sounds brilliant, you dont have a pic do you of it all loaded?


----------



## runnach (May 2, 2017)

The easiest by far is make friends with the local green grocer and co erce them in to keeping the plastic stack mushroom trays ..!!!they do sling them no deposits etc A useful size to hold your bits and bats secure small enough you can configure in the garage until the cows come home ...For me a Useful box is temporary accommodation for one of my slithery pals. 

Chnana


----------



## Robmac (May 2, 2017)

channa said:


> The easiest by far is make friends with the local green grocer and co erce them in to keeping the plastic stack mushroom trays ..!!!they do sling them no deposits etc A useful size to hold your bits and bats secure small enough you can configure in the garage until the cows come home ...For me a Useful box is temporary accommodation for one of my slithery pals.
> 
> Chnana



Do you mean this sort of thing Andy;

Mushroom Tray (400x300x080mm) - Plastic Boxes 4 Sale


----------



## clf86ha (May 2, 2017)

17 Best images about RV & Camper Space Saving Ideas on Pinterest | Campers, Bedside storage and Vehicle storage




None of the ideas which I have any space for lol


----------



## delicagirl (May 2, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Do you mean this sort of thing Andy;
> 
> Mushroom Tray (400x300x080mm) - Plastic Boxes 4 Sale





i have loads of these in the van...    they weigh next to nothing and you can stack them  high   and they are free if you ask market stalls and veg shops if they would let you have some.....


btw -   why did your van  breakdown ?


----------



## runnach (May 2, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Do you mean this sort of thing Andy;
> 
> Mushroom Tray (400x300x080mm) - Plastic Boxes 4 Sale



They are the ones Rob pick them up off the market for nothing 

Channa


----------



## bentleysontour (May 2, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> i have loads of these in the van...    they weigh next to nothing and you can stack them  high   and they are free if you ask market stalls and veg shops if they would let you have some.....Yes I'm going to get loads thanks
> 
> 
> btw -   why did your van  breakdown ?



We dont know sweetheart. We left the campsite, pulled in at Morrisons refuelled and when we went to start the engine the battery was as dead as a dodo....The chap at Morrisions was great, he helped us move the van off the forecourt, we had to wait ten minutes till he finished work, and he jump started us. First thing I bought last night off Amazon when i got home was a set of jump leads lol!


----------



## bentleysontour (May 2, 2017)

runnach said:


> Material is aluminium durbar sheet. Nice an light compared to stainless. Ikea is another shop to look for good storage solutions.



You see I'm totally clueless!


----------



## bentleysontour (May 2, 2017)

clf86ha said:


> 17 Best images about RV & Camper Space Saving Ideas on Pinterest | Campers, Bedside storage and Vehicle storage
> 
> View attachment 53431
> 
> None of the ideas which I have any space for lol



I never even though of looking on pinterest, thanks a bunch


----------



## delicagirl (May 2, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> You see I'm totally clueless!



no you are not clueless ....    buying a MH is a huuuuuge  new learning curve and you have done it in a record-breaking time!!  

if you insured it with AIB    (WC fave broker)  you get a discount cos you are a member here...   but they also  sell recovery policies at cost - so they are much cheaper than other suppliers...  

(I assume that your engine and leisure batteries are linked?)   if the engine battery was dead...  did you leave anything switched on when you were off Electric hook up which could have drained the battery?


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (May 2, 2017)

Most of our garage space is taken up with a fiamma garage double bike rack so space is at a premium.I have fitted a Fiamma garage tidy thingy which fixes onto the inside of the garage door.Useful for various bits and bobs.


----------



## bentleysontour (May 2, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> no you are not clueless ....    buying a MH is a huuuuuge  new learning curve and you have done it in a record-breaking time!!
> 
> if you insured it with AIB    (WC fave broker)  you get a discount cos you are a member here...   but they also  sell recovery policies at cost - so they are much cheaper than other suppliers...
> 
> (I assume that your engine and leisure batteries are linked?)   if the engine battery was dead...  did you leave anything switched on when you were off Electric hook up which could have drained the battery?



OMG, I think we had the warm air heating on, but i was under the impression that if you were driving along, the battery would charge due to the engine running. So if you are driving then should you not have anything on in the van at all? Heaven forbid, i can't beleive how little I know.

AIB were a lot more expensive for me, possible because i have speeding offences lol. I went with Comfort, and they were less than half the price . And to be honest i didnt like the way that AIB do not send a quote via email.....Bad for business me thinks!  The van comes with Breakdown cover with Fiat and they use the RAC in the Uk, its free and i think i get it for 2 years. We did ring them while we were waiting for the Morrisons man to finish his shift and they were about to send someone, but he got it going for us. it was touch and go because its was my sons first day as an Officer joining the Navy and we had to drop him off at a railway station, and we just made it....Phew .......Talk about what else could go wrong on your first trip out, it never stopped raining, took hours to put the awning up, spilt the cassette , there only one way we can go now and that is up haha!


----------



## delicagirl (May 2, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> OMG, I think we had the warm air heating on, but i was under the impression that if you were driving along, the battery would charge due to the engine running. So if you are driving then should you not have anything on in the van at all? Heaven forbid, i can't beleive how little I know.
> 
> AIB were a lot more expensive for me, possible because i have speeding offences lol. I went with Comfort, and they were less than half the price . And to be honest i didnt like the way that AIB do not send a quote via email.....Bad for business me thinks!  The van comes with Breakdown cover with Fiat and they use the RAC in the Uk, its free and i think i get it for 2 years. We did ring them while we were waiting for the Morrisons man to finish his shift and they were about to send someone, but he got it going for us. it was touch and go because its was my sons first day as an Officer joining the Navy and we had to drop him off at a railway station, and we just made it....Phew .......Talk about what else could go wrong on your first trip out, it never stopped raining, took hours to put the awning up, spilt the cassette , there only one way we can go now and that is up haha!



i think the tecchie guys on here are better able to explain than me on this one bentley .... one will be along shortly ....

i never knew why i had bought a van in the late summer of 2014   -   all the knobs/switches/buttons/dials etc were all beautifully labelled in either German or Japanese  !!  and there was no manual available -  still not found one...   so imagine the learning curve in that !!!   Even reading a manual for anything  my brain goes   "What the hell  does that mean "  !!!!


----------



## Wully (May 2, 2017)

Just got my van couple of months ago van has a huge garage but is easy filled if stuff just left lying on floor so I had a look around and bought the fiamma storidge system and six boxes it has worked out a treat I get two fold up bikes and a full size mountain bike alongside with room to spare good thing about this system is easy installation and if needed I could take it out easily and have not damaged the structure of van
Sorry photos are a bit dull will try and get better ones later


----------



## Wully (May 2, 2017)

This is it worth the money but if you go for this system shop around I managed to get it a couple of hundred less than I first seen it advertised for


----------



## bentleysontour (May 2, 2017)

wakk44 said:


> Most of our garage space is taken up with a fiamma garage double bike rack so space is at a premium.I have fitted a Fiamma garage tidy thingy which fixes onto the inside of the garage door.Useful for various bits and bobs.
> 
> View attachment 53441



Brilliant, i havnt got my bike yet, im looking around for an electric one.....


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (May 2, 2017)

And is the van OK now does it start OK have you tried it since coming home.  If you haven't it needs trying ASAP.

From what you describe if the van would not turn over its the engine battery this should have been OK with your return journey home  especially as you must have started the van on site.

More than likely a loose battery connection.

Re your storage problems  with the excitement of a new van you have properly bought loads of things you will never need it will be better to hold off buying more and wait for a few more trips to decide what is useful and what you really need and how and where to store stuff.

Alf




bentleysontour said:


> OMG, I think we had the warm air heating on, but i was under the impression that if you were driving along, the battery would charge due to the engine running. So if you are driving then should you not have anything on in the van at all? Heaven forbid, i can't beleive how little I know.
> 
> AIB were a lot more expensive for me, possible because i have speeding offences lol. I went with Comfort, and they were less than half the price . And to be honest i didnt like the way that AIB do not send a quote via email.....Bad for business me thinks!  The van comes with Breakdown cover with Fiat and they use the RAC in the Uk, its free and i think i get it for 2 years. We did ring them while we were waiting for the Morrisons man to finish his shift and they were about to send someone, but he got it going for us. it was touch and go because its was my sons first day as an Officer joining the Navy and we had to drop him off at a railway station, and we just made it....Phew .......Talk about what else could go wrong on your first trip out, it never stopped raining, took hours to put the awning up, spilt the cassette , there only one way we can go now and that is up haha!


----------



## bentleysontour (May 2, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> This is it worth the money but if you go for this system shop around I managed to get it a couple of hundred less than I first seen it advertised for



thats making the most of the available height i think which is key, all my crap was all piled on top of each other with so much space above floor level that was waste thanks


----------



## bentleysontour (May 2, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> This is it worth the money but if you go for this system shop around I managed to get it a couple of hundred less than I first seen it advertised for



thats making the most of the available height i think which is key, all my crap was all piled on top of each other with so much space above floor level that was wasted, thankyou.what is it called


----------



## delicagirl (May 2, 2017)

dont forget your vans payload capacity   -  its very easy to overload.....  i am currently weighing my stuff ready for the summer trip and its gonna be a close call !!!


----------



## bentleysontour (May 2, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> dont forget your vans payload capacity   -  its very easy to overload.....  i am currently weighing my stuff ready for the summer trip and its gonna be a close call !!!




Ive got that sussed, i really studied that before i bought, and knew that it would have to be an upgraded chassis, ive got 4250, and we had five of us, fully loaded with everything, surfboards the whole nine yards, and i was still 90 kilos spare in the end.


----------



## IanH (May 2, 2017)

If you have a garage, and many others...............don't.................it'll be full of all the crap that those who don't would like to carry!

Keep it as is for a year, then bin everything you haven't used for a year, you'll soon realise you don't, actually, NEED a garage!!!:tongue:


----------



## delicagirl (May 2, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> Ive got that sussed, i really studied that before i bought, and knew that it would have to be an upgraded chassis, ive got 4250, and we had five of us, fully loaded with everything, surfboards the whole nine yards, and i was still *90 kilos spare* in the end.




HOW MUCH  ????????????????   I weep with envy .......:bow:


i have just revisited my weight spreadsheet thanks to this thread and realised i had made a basic error of double counting a great deal of contents .....   so my payload is a lot more than i thought   -     so i* can* take two pairs of briefs and two pairs of socks after all...    should last me  a few months if i'm cautious !!!


----------



## bentleysontour (May 2, 2017)

IanH said:


> If you have a garage, and many others...............don't.................it'll be full of all the crap that those who don't would like to carry!
> 
> Keep it as is for a year, then bin everything you haven't used for a year, you'll soon realise you don't, actually, NEED a garage!!!:tongue:



Lol!


----------



## yeoblade (May 2, 2017)

IanH said:


> If you have a garage, and many others...............don't.................it'll be full of all the crap that those who don't would like to carry!
> 
> Keep it as is for a year, then bin everything you haven't used for a year, you'll soon realise you don't, actually, NEED a garage!!!:tongue:



I can't agree.......


Re flat battery,You should be able to use electrical things on the move, there must be a fault


----------



## delicagirl (May 2, 2017)

IanH said:


> If you have a garage, and many others...............don't.................it'll be full of all the crap that those who don't would like to carry!
> 
> Keep it as is for a year, then bin everything you haven't used for a year, you'll soon realise *you don't, actually, NEED a garage*!!!:tongue:



i don't have one but have two quite small external lockers....  for cables/ramps/hose etc


----------



## yeoblade (May 2, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> HOW MUCH  ????????????????   I weep with envy .......:bow:
> 
> 
> i have just revisited my weight spreadsheet thanks to this thread and realised i had made a basic error of double counting a great deal of contents .....   so my payload is a lot more than i thought   -     so i* can* take two pairs of briefs and two pairs of socks after all...    should last me  a few months if i'm cautious !!!


It's all so confusing when one pair is two and another pair is just one thing  Need to edit excel if it has the briefs function


----------



## delicagirl (May 2, 2017)

yeoblade said:


> It's all so confusing when one pair is two and another pair is just one thing  Need to edit excel if it has the briefs function




two briefs and four socks  -  mmm   -  i suppose i could  turn em inside out for a month and then  have   four briefs and eight socks   RESULT !!!!!


----------



## Wully (May 2, 2017)

runnach said:


> That is alloy extrusion, wully. I'd be gutting  if I had to pay for yon!! That has to be a homer. :hammer:



Comes as a kit easy measuring tape hacksaw screwdriver four hands and a couple of hours. Wisney cheap but very versatile can change around to suit. If I'm ever allowed a bike again I can take out but not allowed another bike till the wee one turns 18 an I'll be a pensioner by then.


----------



## bentleysontour (May 3, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> Ive got that sussed, i really studied that before i bought, and knew that it would have to be an upgraded chassis, ive got 4250, and we had five of us, fully loaded with everything, surfboards the whole nine yards, and i was still 90 kilos spare in the end.



Im not exactly sure , because i didnt weigh her empty.I loaded her up with a full tank of diesel, full water tank, two full gas bottles and all the equipment, tables chairs, awning, awning pod, carpet for awning, stocked the kitchen with pots and pans and all that kind of stuff, made the beds, towels, had all the maps and books and manuals etc.Also myself  in the weight, and all the kids toys and bat balls and all that jargon, all my dogs stuff, and i still at that point at 530 I think spare. Then when we departed all we added on then were the passengers , all the food and drink, and all personal items , and at that point we still had 90 kgs spare. It was an exercise to really learn how much everything weighs, what effect it had on diesel consumption, etc etc.On the return journey, for the best part we didnt have my son as we had to drop him off, and all his luggage, it made a huge difference to the diesel we used coming home! I couldn't beleive it !.


----------



## groyne (May 3, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> two briefs and four socks  -  mmm   -  i suppose i could  turn em inside out for a month and then  have   four briefs and eight socks   RESULT !!!!!



You could also turn the briefs back to front as well.


----------



## 1 Cup (May 3, 2017)

*this threads turning out to be more S & M*

She puts it in, I take it out.

Get a room :ninja: rack.
Sorry roof rack.


----------



## bentleysontour (May 3, 2017)

hairydog said:


> Yes! If you look at the statistics, brand new vehicles are the most likely to break down. The next most risky time is shortly after a service.
> 
> So folks, if you are embarking on a long trip, don't do it in a brand new van or one that has just been serviced. Use it a few weeks first.



Yes I know, i was given that advice in the beginning, but still ended up going to Cornwall......The kids putting pressure on! lol.


----------



## Byronic (May 3, 2017)

What I've observed over the years, especially with longtermers is
that the garage quite often isn't used to store bikes, scooter, outdoor
gear etc, But more as the default place to store, veg. food cans, and stuff 
better kept too hand inside the van, but can't due to the reduced
storage capacity. 

So when it rains or it's dark and/or freezing cold they are constantly
having to stagger outside. Meantime the transport is getting rusty
hanging on the back.

No doubt some people intended to use the van this way, but I 
suspect some made a mistake and have adapted and made
the best of it. Worth bearing in mind.


----------



## bentleysontour (May 3, 2017)

Byronic said:


> What I've observed over the years, especially with longtermers is
> that the garage quite often isn't used to store bikes, scooter, outdoor
> gear etc, But more as the default place to store, veg. food cans, and stuff
> better kept too hand inside the van, but can't due to the reduced
> ...



Well ive no intention in going full time, in fact I think that I would be watching the weather to see about taking the van out at all. I just don't see the enjoyment in being in the van, when its peeing down outside. I might as well be at home and be productive.


----------



## ian81 (May 3, 2017)

Also give thought in any solution to the fact that the garage is behind the rear wheels and so up / down motion is amplified. This can mean stuff gets very bounced arround when for example a speed hump is inadvertantly crossed too fast!! Try to keep heavy stuff closest to the floor and when packing a box bear in mind that stuff can move about.


----------



## Robmac (May 3, 2017)

I wonder if 'soft' boxes like these may be a better option on the floor of the garage;

Meori® Folding Box 15L from Camperworks

They can be wedged together without fear of damage and won't move around so much.


----------

